# My unit (Opening Day)



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the opening day of my unit in Marbella (Malaga). All cars are clients & friends... is the unique Swissvax Car Care Center in the city. Soon show an interview with the progress of the unit from its beginning until now.

A little video of any cars






The party!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! :argie: Best of luck with your new unit.

Look at the sky in those pictures, wish I was in Malaga.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW! Speachless!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thx guys!!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice mate! :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Jelous!!! very nice!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

wow. thats some nice cars!!!!!! good luck


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

All the best for you Jose, you know


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice 

Stealth porsche looks good!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Tunero said:


> All the best for you Jose, you know






scottgm said:


> Very nice
> 
> Stealth porsche looks good!


It´s amazing! Tuned by TechArt (660hp)


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

nice group of motors
keep you busy for a while!
all the best


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks great man, congrats on the opening


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks great and that Porsche is :argie:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice :thumb: i will over a couple of times this year for a couple of my clients let me know where you are i might have to make the most of your unit:thumb:

Anthony


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW looks like you will be kept busy.Porche looks unreal


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

DETAIL said:


> very nice :thumb: i will over a couple of times this year for a couple of my clients let me know where you are i might have to make the most of your unit:thumb:
> 
> Anthony


Thanks mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice collection of cars and looks like the opening day was a success, if you own a Ferrari is it mandatory to have the matching cap, shoes, shirt and jacket? :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Jealous, very very jealous!!

If you even get to detail half those cars you would be doing well

:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, all those cars and not a decent one among 'em

its looks as if you have worked very hard to set yourself up there mate, some lovely motors to work on so good luck to you for the future.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow :argie:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

omg - that porsche is soooo fine - can I have it....lol

good luck to you .


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with everyone else WOW


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Brilliant mate. Good luck.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks nice and warm there, oh and some nice cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2008)

When I open my shop (one day..) I want it to look just like that..


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some seriously stunning machinery there. Good luck with the business.

Chris.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> if you own a Ferrari is it mandatory to have the matching cap, shoes, shirt and jacket? :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: they also wear matching cufflinks, watch and sunglasses :thumb:

some real nice cars in real nice weather, would wish you luck but you dont need any by the looks of things


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent photos!!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome!! good luck mate


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks 4 ur comments!!


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

omg that matt black porsche, i think i am in love! that is one sexy beast!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some very nice cars turned up for the opening. I hope many of them will be future customers and I look forward to seeing the detail write ups :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great stuff mate!

I wish you all the best in your new venture


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks you very much for your wishes


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

That lot should keep you busy :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice mate,good luck with it all


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Stunning cars. Best of luck with the unit. Looks great.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

mcfly


----------



## sidekickdmr (Nov 14, 2007)

very nice collection of cars and good looking unit there


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent show of metal there, but where's the Zonda contingent?
As Glyn says, hopefully those that attended, become future customers.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

will be in malaga in june might pop in for a look

looks nice


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Some cracking cars, great turn out for your big day mate. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Superb collection of cars - really like the matt black Porsche


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

any chance of a job.....lol.

Thats amazing, workshop looks top aswell, very classy! Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

How do i get an invite to one of your partys. Your unit and your list of clients cars is awsome. Well done dude. :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Mad Stuntman said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> How do i get an invite to one of your partys. Your unit and your list of clients cars is awsome. Well done dude. :thumb:


In the next party u r invited :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a Hollywood Opening Day :thumb:

Jose , what a dream come true , SUPERB JOB in every way.

You sure make detail going to the TOP CAR DETAIL level 

Um abraço

Rui


----------



## Auto-Revive (Nov 20, 2009)

unbelievable. sum line up of cars well saying ur in marbella ha.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Racer said:


> What a Hollywood Opening Day :thumb:
> 
> Jose , what a dream come true , SUPERB JOB in every way.
> 
> ...


:lol: Thanks my friend!!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks fantastic, some amazing cars there


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks David


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

:doublesho Amazing grouping of cars. Good luck with the new place.


----------



## nesha83 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

white ferrari is the way to go in spain. the black porsche must get very hot. Mucho Caliente !!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW

Now thats what you call a good turn up for an open day


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

absolutely fantastic Jose ! :doublesho :doublesho

thats the best unit I‘ve ever seen dude :argie: top work there man 

respect, congratulations and all the best for you.

incredible, guy :doublesho


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Seconds away from saying "what's that funky looking wind deflector on the 430? Not seen one of them before" I realised that it's the mirror from the car behind it.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Speechless, absolutely awesome!


----------



## Purity (Mar 3, 2010)

This is just a detailers dream !


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS!! That is truly awesome to see!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazed.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice! :argie:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very cool. That 911 is mental!

Good luck with the unit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

good turn out, some lovely cars !!


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

That matt black porcshe is something else!!


----------

